# New Colnago Star Fork Carbon Steerer Tube Condition



## Pack Man (Sep 18, 2005)

Recently received a new C-50 frameset and Star fork from well respected shop in UK. Was impressed with construction and finish of frameset. Wish I could say the same for the accompanying fork’s carbon steerer tube. The attached photos show the areas I’m most concerned with. A flat spot on the front of the steerer tube is centered 2.5 inches above the crown race (base plate was installed by shop frame and fork was purchased from). Flat spot measures roughly 2 inches long by 3/8 inch wide. Particularly disturbing is a spot just to the top right of flat spot in which small voids in the carbon mesh are present (ink pin points to this area in one of the photos). This area looks particularly nasty when viewed with a 10X magnifying glass. Another area of concern is along a seam on the back of steerer tube. A series of small voids in carbon mesh is present (worst area of which is depicted in one of the photos). 

Noticed the Colnago Star fork pictured on the Competitive Cyclist website (http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=249&CATEGORY.ID=211&MODE=)has a flat spot in the same general area with a decal (S/N I suppose) applied there. No such decal is applied to this area on my fork's steerer. Even with seeing this on the web-site, I’m still very concerned about the appearance of the carbon mesh (small voids) to the right of the flat spot and along the seam in back of steerer tube.

Needless to say, I was totally surprised to see this upon first examination of this new fork. I’ve sent photos to the shop in which frame and fork was purchased and I’m awaiting a reply. Curious if anyone out there has seen anything similar on their Colnago Star forks?

Unfortunately, I’ve not been able to post photos for some reason. Keep getting the following notice after attempted upload: "The page cannot be displayed". Will try again later with the photos.


----------



## Pack Man (Sep 18, 2005)

Unfortunately, I’m unable to post the photos sent to shop due to their high resolution and resulting size.

Good news is that after seeing the photos, the shop is going to send me another fork.


----------

